# Cyberkriminelle zunehmend in Canada aktiv



## Aka-Aka (4 Februar 2012)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/story/2011/05/10/technology-cybercrime-canada-websense.html



> *Canada* saw an especially dramatic three-fold increase in phishing sites over the past 12 months, Websense said, and *now hosts five to 10 per cent of the world's phishing sites.* That puts it in second place behind the U.S., which hosts 55 to 60 per cent, and *slightly ahead of the U.K. and Germany, which host three to five per cent each.*


 

Man denkt ja auch oft an "Russen". Dem ist diese interessante Statistik entgegen zu setzen
http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=10998



> *Top 10 Countries that host cyber crime, 2011 Jan-May*
> 1. US
> 2. France
> 3. Russia
> ...


----------



## protector (29 April 2012)

Interessant. Dass die USA an der Spite sind, haette ich mir fast gedacht. Komisch hingegen scheint mir, dass Grossbritannien soweit zurueckliegt... noch hinterLaendern wie Rumaenien oder den Niederlanden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 April 2012)

Holland > UK - das dürfte schon passen. Frankreich erstaunt mich da eher.


----------

